# Atlota/Atlot



## hasahiso

Hola, 

En la novela (Los muertos mandan) hay un hombre se llama Pep Arabi de Ibiza presenta a su familia a su amo:
"Pep Arabi fue presentando a su familia. La *atlota* era la mayor, y se llamaba Margalida: una verdadera mujer, aunque sólo tenía diez y siete años. El *atlot*, que era casi un hombre, contaba trece."

Qué significa *atlota*/*atlot*, por favor?

Gracias.


----------



## Doraemon-

Es como llaman en catalán ibicenco (o balear) a los críos, niños, chavales, guajes, etc. (al·lot o atlot).


----------



## RIU

Te invoco al crac de Ses Illes: @Xiscomx


----------



## jilar

hasahiso said:


> sólo tenía diez y siete


Revisa esto. Debería poner "diecisiete" (=17).
Mientras que si dice "diez y siete" se referiría a ambos números, el 10 y el 7. Esto funcionaría si, por ejemplo, hablas de las edades de dos personas.
-Mis hijos tienen diez y siete años, respectivamente. (=Uno tiene 10 y el otro 7)


----------



## Penyafort

Se refiere efectivamente a *al·lot* / *al·lota* "chico/chica, muchacho/muchacha", que es la única grafía oficial de la palabra. El Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear recoge la forma _*atlot*_ y dice al respecto que es una grafía que no tiene ningún fundamento fonético (pues también se pronuncia [əɫ'ɫɔt]) ni etimológico (pues proviene de la palabra _arlot_).


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola; felices y afortunados días tengamos todos los buenos de corazón:

Nada queda por decir después de tan ilustres intervenciones, solo aclarar que el apellido _Arabí_ se debe escribir con tilde y que traducido al castellano significa _árabe_, como alguno ya se habrá imaginado, y además (véase el DCVB) es un apellido propio de las Baleares y Valencia; también topónimo de un cabo (Punta Arabí, Ibiza) y de un pequeño núcleo urbano en Santa Eulalia y también de un monte (Monte Arabí) en Valencia. Una isla de Arabia Saudita en el Golfo Pérsico, cerca de la isla Farsi, tiene este nombre.


----------



## Doraemon-

Xiscomx said:


> Hola; felices y afortunados días tengamos todos los buenos de corazón:
> 
> Nada queda por decir después de tan ilustres intervenciones, solo aclarar que el apellido _Arabí_ se debe escribir con tilde y que traducido al castellano significa _árabe_, como alguno ya se habrá imaginado, y además (véase el DCVB) es un apellido propio de las Baleares y Valencia; también topónimo de un cabo (Punta Arabí, Ibiza) y de un pequeño núcleo urbano en Santa Eulalia y también de un monte (Monte Arabí) en Valencia. Una isla de Arabia Saudita en el Golfo Pérsico, cerca de la isla Farsi, tiene este nombre.



Uno de mis apellidos "perdidos" de un bisabuelo. Están claros nuestros orígenes, además de los que vienen del norte.


----------



## hasahiso

Hola, 

En primer lugar quiero agradecer todos ustedes para estas opiniones utiles.
En el segundo lugar.. yo copié el texto anterior (copy & paste) del texto que tengo, por eso las dos palabras _*diez y siete*_ y _*Arabi*_ se escriben así, y los confirmé de otro texto. 

De todos modos, gracias otra vez.


----------

